# Owners Time Wanted in BVI



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Planning a 7 day BVI bareboat charter starting Dec 14, 2013. Anyone have owners time available on a 39' + monohull? Last minute shout out as I need to make res within a couple days...
Thanks!


----------



## OR_mei (Aug 1, 2011)

I have owners time.
I own a 50.5 moorings.
catch is, trip has to be made bbefore dec 15th.
Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks but we're sailing Dec 14 thru the 21st. We'll reserve a Moorings 41.3...mix up some Pain Killers Mick, we're on our way.


----------



## stephenolafson (Sep 17, 2006)

OR-mei, do you still have owners time you'd like to sell?

Message me...

Steve


----------

